# Florocarbon Leaders



## sporty (Dec 21, 2007)

Hi guys you've helped me with two purchases   
question is can I substitute Berkley trineline florocarbon 25 lb test line for Berkley Vanish fluro leader . It's cheaper


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 21, 2007)

YES. Although the main line material is sometimes softer then the leader, I use Seaguar myself, but see no reason why the Berkly would not work for leaders.


----------



## little anth (Dec 21, 2007)

i know some people dont like vanish but i like it and i would say yess switch it out and save some cash.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 21, 2007)

Y9ou are planning on useing it for leaders right?


----------



## Nickk (Dec 21, 2007)

I keep a spool of 10lb P-Line on hand for leaders in the event I feel like clear water warrants it. I don't know if it makes a difference but it's all about confidence right?


----------



## Waterwings (Dec 21, 2007)

> I don't know if it makes a difference but it's all about confidence right?



Absolutely! I have confidence everytime I go fishing, however, the fish seem to be more confident (or is that determined) that they will not take the hook, lol :?


----------

